# Alloy Wheel Nightmare



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Evening people,

I've posted on here before asking for advice on my Volvo BBS and got the info I was looking for at the time.

Times passed and the alloys are now in a truly terrible state. The top coat ( powder coat, paint? I'm unsure but it's the silver finish ) is just flaking off.

I took it to two alloy refurbishment places in Cheltenham and one out rightly said he wouldn't touch them and advised they were " too far gone " to refurb. The other said he was tempted not to take them, but would for £150 + vat PER WHEEL! 

I've been desperately trying to find a solid alternative. I'm happy for any Volvo 18" alloys, or replicas at a decent price. 

So my question is this...

Has any had a set of alloys described as " too far gone " and are they truly too far gone ever? Or am I potentially visiting places who has inferior techniques in regards to alloy refurbs. Neither used powder coat, and neither would acid dip.

Also, has anyone ever bought replicas of know of a place that sells them? I've looked in the internet but can easily find Audi/BMw or VW alloys but no Volvos!?

I can stick some pictures up if it'll help.

Thanks in advance 👍🏻


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

First I have heard of such things. Only heard of alloys being done when they are buckled or cracked.


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

How about pictures of the wheels??


----------



## Rayaan (Jun 1, 2014)

Try getting a quote from a Volvo dealer. Won't be as expensive as you think! maybe £80 each or something


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

I'll give Volvo a bell tomorrow, sadly I've got a pretty poor dealer near me, I'll give them a try tho.

I'll get some photos up tomorrow, thought I had some in my phone, clearly not.

Will be back tomorrow, thanks already!


----------



## Paul-Z (Feb 23, 2015)

Hi.
I'm in cheltenham to. Iv not got any personal experience but reinventing the wheel over in Tewkesbury seem to be thought of highly from looking online when I was hoping to get some wheels redone (never did in the end). 
Might be worth trying them.

Paul Z


----------



## TOMMY_RS (Aug 2, 2010)

photos of said wheels?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

Get a photo up, we can tell you if they are save able 

I cannot see how a wheel that is no structurally damaged cannot be refurb ed. My bbs split rims I referbed where in terrible condition when I got them but turned out perfect


----------



## Geordieexile (May 21, 2013)

If the wheels really are badly corroded then it is possible they could be too far gone. This would be based on depth of corrosion rather than surface spread. If there isn't enough sound material to maintain structural integrity of the wheel once the corrosion is removed then it would be significantly weakened.

Are you at the stage of losing tyre pressure yet? Volvox had a bit of a rep for this some years back.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Sorry for the delay, photo time...

















Hope these are all clear enough.

Should also note someone's horrible attempt at removing the old wheel weights.

I haven't tried to remove the wheel wights as trying to avoid using anything too aggressive for fear of exacerbating the problem. Wheels were wash recently with shampoo and have Dr Bearsleys wheel sealant on the front faces.


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

I don't think they seem that bad, I've seen worse wheels refurbed... Can you not find wheels on eBay?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

I've found some wheels on eBay, but in Volvo's wisdom they decided to make alloys that fit 215/45/18 tyres.

I was under the impression I had to get a similar alloy wheel? It's not a straight forward as buying any 18" alloy wheels?


----------



## Sicskate (Oct 3, 2012)

They can be done, but they'll need acid dipping first.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

You just need a wheel with the same width, diameter & offset and they will take the tyre.

You could possibly go half and inch slimmer or bigger width and either have a bit more overhang or stretch in the rim.

Also note that not all 215 wide tyres are actually the same.

The wheels don't look too bad from the photos but they appear to be split rims and so the amount of corrosion could be terminal as the wheel could now be too thin or even not able to be re sealed when split to refurb.

Try the wheel specialist who are a franchise around the country although to have split rims done properly won't be cheap no matter where you go as there is quite a lot of work involved, almost like doing 2 full sets of wheels or worse in terms of working time.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

What is the car and what is the size of the wheel?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

I've read up on various techniques for refurbs, of which acid dipping was on method. The bloke from the first place I visited said he wouldn't acid dip the wheels as he felt it could damage be metal and possibly twist the alloy. Not sure is that's true?

I'm guessing acid dipping makes It more expensive?


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

ALANSHR said:


> What is the car and what is the size of the wheel?


It's a Volvo V50 with 18" alloys. I'll research the wheel specialists thanks!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

Try here http://www.usedalloywheels.co.uk/used-volvo-alloy-wheels


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

ALANSHR said:


> Try here http://www.usedalloywheels.co.uk/used-volvo-alloy-wheels


I've been checking their website for a while. Ideally I'd like my own alloys as I think they compliment the car.

Could I put 17" alloys on the car?


----------



## OvEr_KiLL (Mar 2, 2015)

that looks similiar to my old stock seat fr 2005 rims which were buggered, why you ask....the tyes kept going flat because the corosion was eating the iner tube and i had the garage take them off twice and wire brush the rim which worked only for a few days, i didnt want the rims anyways and bought some 17'' wolfrace turismo's, as for if they could be refurbed i have no idea as i didnt want them refurbed!
edit. and yes the rims were sealed before the inner tube was put on which supposably helps with corrosion!


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

There is a set of Volvo Atreus 18" wheels on eBay that look a good option for you v50.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

I hadn't seen those, but they are nice, not at a bad price at the moment. Also got some decent tyres on!

equates to less that 60 pounds plus tyre.

Good find there!

I am also watching some alloys that were for an XC90 but they were way the wrong size.


----------



## simmysouth (May 3, 2011)

Does a difference in load rating matter? Mine is 87W those on eBay are 93W?


----------



## Clancy (Jul 21, 2013)

They look do able to me, I refurbed my split rims and they where in the same if not worse condition 

Was a bit of a **** as some bolts siezed but got there in the end


----------



## m4rkymark (Aug 17, 2014)

The difference between the load indices 87w and 93w just means you can theoretically carry more load on a tyre which has 93w than 87w, the higher the number the more load it can safely carry.

You can also change any wheel on any car when it comes to sizes e.g. a 16" wheel to an 18" or a change the car from having a 16" wheel to 19" wheel. all you need to do is pick the correct tyre to keep the rolling circumference the same - this way your speedo stays accurate. Most handbooks will tell you the wheel/tyre combination that works for your car because manufacturers put out multiple sized wheels/tyres on the same model of car and handbooks are normally generic nowadays and aren't model specific.


----------



## Harry_p (Mar 18, 2015)

I'm sure they could be saved.

They loo like two piece wheels so the face section can be separated from the barrel, which means no issues with resealing after a refurb.

The faces would need to be removed to strip the corrosion on the barel behind them.

I would suggest that the people you have spoken to are more the sand fill and paint type places and don't want the hastle of messing with a multipart wheel.

I'd have thought someone like lepsons would have no problem doing them, but they're not cheap.


----------



## Sutty 90 (Aug 24, 2014)

Id say they are repairable, I've refurbed worse. Just need to take them to a wheel specialist. I can see why your average bodyshop would not touch them. You want them acid dipping and sand blasting before being powder coated. Biggest issue I can see with these is splitting the Rims as some of the bolts may be siezed.

Sutty


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

You could ask here.

https://www.volvoclub.org.uk/

John Tht.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

The only thing that matters is that you don't go down from 87 Sotheby's 93's are no problem at all.


----------



## ALANSHR (Jun 29, 2007)

This what can happen if corrosion to bad on rim and then over machined to get a good surface but don't let this frighten you as places like lessons and pristine and the wheel specialist will tell you if they are doable or not. None are cheap as said before though.

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=315778&page=7


----------



## cossierick (Jan 19, 2011)

They will refurb fine , they do need splitting and like said dipping and coating etc , we can do them no problem but maybe speak to people like lepsons or pristine wheels for a post off professional service but expect to pay the 150 a wheel due to the complexity involved. 
Don't listen to all this buckling the wheel in the acid etc , or I've heard people say it buckles n weakens the wheel once they have been powder coated, it's all crap . Lol


----------

